# Project Uranus



## bvibert (Apr 5, 2010)

Funny marketing video from Pearl Izumi


----------



## severine (Apr 5, 2010)

:lol: Good one!


----------



## powbmps (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks alot Bvibert  :lol:.  

My 9 y.o. just wrapped up a school project on Uranus.  That word has been thrown around in my house constantly over the past few weeks.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 6, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Thanks alot Bvibert  :lol:.
> 
> My 9 y.o. just wrapped up a school project on Uranus.  That word has been thrown around in my house constantly over the past few weeks.



Sounds like good clean family fun! :lol:


----------

